

Drugs Yes, Drugs No? - tunera
http://nonsense-fullofsense.blogspot.com/2010/03/drugs-yes-drugs-not.html

======
coryl
That rant was pretty non-scientific and was probably written while on drugs.

I'd say I'm on the Yes side of drugs for recreational use (in this case, for
creative and problem solving).

~~~
pkulak
It sure sounded like the guy was either on drugs, or spoke English as a second
language.

------
moollaza
The only drugs that are "bad" are the ones the government isn't getting a cut
from. Alcohol was illegal once. Look at it now. I guess my argument works best
with marijuana. I mean you get angry drunks. When was the last time you found
an angry stoner? (not gonna lie I kinda took that from Robin Williams, but he
was right)

If you were able to control marijuana the same way you control the pricing and
distribution of alcohol i think you'd eliminate a lot of problems. Petty
dealers at least.

------
tunera
Drugs are part of the human being since its very existence.

------
tunera
i'm on the yes side too!

